# [Epic Win] MSU Conducted by Gary Brolsma (aka the "numa numa" guy) performing



## Skystrider (Nov 29, 2010)

"Dragostea  din  tei" (by O-Zone) at the Michigan State vs Iowa State game

[video=youtube;niIlfSNsLL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niIlfSNsLL4[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 29, 2010)

"Epic win"? "Numa numa"?


HOLY FUCK I'M IN 2006 MAKE IT STOOOP


----------



## HappyBunny (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha! Good for him!


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 29, 2010)

This is awesome.  People tried to ridicule him into the dirt and he took the internet fame from it and ran with it. Now people love him. Have to admire that


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh dear, this is still popular?

You know, I've seen this man a number of different times since first seeing it years ago in middle school. He never has been quite as animated as that first time, I wonder if he grows tired of it all.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah...Can't say this is epic win. If the video were dated 2006/07, and this was simply undiscovered, I'd be like "hell yeah!", but no...it's 2009, nearly 2010.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2010)

This guy is a hero. <3


----------



## Jw (Nov 29, 2010)

Gibby said:


> This guy is *an hero*. <3


 This is what I read, until I could realize what was going on here. 

Still, it's amazing how people can get so popular off of youtube, just like the Bed Intruder guy.


----------



## Adelin (Nov 29, 2010)

I think cute sneezing panda has more views or i could be wrong. :/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 29, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> This is what I read, until I could realize what was going on here.
> 
> Still, it's amazing how people can get so popular off of youtube, just like the Bed Intruder guy.


 
I wouldn't be surprised if he an hero'd on us.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2010)

Old meme is Old.
Instead, they should abuse an equally old Meme: rickroll.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 29, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Old meme is Old.
> Instead, they should abuse an equally old Meme: rickroll.



Too late


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 30, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> This is what I read, until I could realize what was going on here.
> 
> Still, it's amazing how people can get so popular off of youtube, just like the Bed Intruder guy.


 
Excuse me, but you all seem to be wrong. This man became popular off of *Newgrounds.com* for his "Numa Numa" webcam video around '04 or '05.

It has me wondering why you're all referencing '06 and later!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Excuse me, but you all seem to be wrong. This man became popular off of *Newgrounds.com* for his "Numa Numa" webcam video around '04 or '05.
> 
> It has me wondering why you're all referencing '06 and later!


 
That far back? I was just guesstimating. 

'04/05? That makes it even worse.


----------



## Aden (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, that was cool

Milking it for all it's worth? Sure. But I still liked it


----------

